# ABGA point system



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm just really curious and not sure where to look for this info.

I honestly don't know much about enoblements, etc. but I'm wondering how many points does a buck or doe need to become enobled? 
I guess I am also asking how the point system works? and if enoblement is the only 'upgrade status,' or are they considered anything at certain point standings? If that makes sense?

Example:
Points/Ennobled Points: Ennoblement:264/Unassgn:5 

What does Unassgn mean? Our buck also has Unassgn: 5 as well and he was shown at a couple of ABGA shows when he was a kid. 

Are the point systems with IBGA the same as ABGA?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

http://www.abga.org/pdfs/ABGA%20Rules%2 ... 202012.pdf


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I opened the link and plan to check it out


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm no expert on it either. But I know for USBGA, 4 points are needed for ennoblement. Your earn 1 point per grand champ, and 1/2 point per reserve. 

For ABGA, I believe you need 80 points for ennoblement. You earn a lot more points per win though!! )


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Read page 23 on the link above. It has all the points there....


----------

